# Different looking knee mill



## jwmay (Apr 24, 2018)

https://semo.craigslist.org/tls/d/jackson-machine-tool-co-9-36/6557049521.html

Seems like a deal to me.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks like a winner!


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 27, 2018)

Nice mill with lots of extras. I think it's an old lagun by its shape but could be several others .


----------



## jwmay (Apr 27, 2018)

I’m kinda surprised it’s still for sale. If I was wanting a knee mill, this sure seems like a good starting point, especially at a thousand dollars with tooling.


----------



## timpet98 (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi, the Craigslist listing is gone, but I was wondering if you could post some pics of you got the mill, because I just got a Jackson Machine Tool & Co. Mill


----------

